# Juice Testing



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

This is more for the vendors that have people coming to visit them.... or any other lunatics out there that spread the gospel of the Vape and need a system where people can test juice!

My question is how do you let people test different juices without just having 25 x mPT3's standing by?

Actually I think that's not a bad idea... that way I can buy a labelling machine (that I've wanted for sometime)... 

@Oupa how do you do it when people visit you?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Yes @Matthee I know I can buy lots of cheap bottles for my REO... they are on their way from the US of A now! My question is what do I do until then!


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Most of the vape lounges have cheap batteries with equally cheap pre-filled clearomizers. Then you get your own plastic sleeve to pull over the drip tip to taste. In one place near Washington DC I had to drip in the Reomizer, but tasting too many juices like that has you in a Silver quick quick. Fact is, one can probably taste just a few juices effectively before your senses start to overload. Noticed the same thing at our last Cape Vape Meet - you can only taste so many juices. For the Cape Vape I took my Igo-L dripper along - you drip a few drops, taste, remove the cotton wick, clean, rewick taste again. Also, at the Vape Meet most peeps had an extra drip tip to use on others' gear to taste their juices and experience their setup.
At home I also use the Igo-L for tasting purposes, but then I do it over a period of time (depending on the amount of juice available) to try and make an accurate assessment if the juice will suit me or not.
So, for now, @Rob Fisher, use your stock of mPT2's to do tasting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (29/3/14)

Good question @Rob Fisher ! Because of the fact that we do not really have a shop setup at the moment and are only available for order collections for an hour or so most evenings, we have not been doing any tastings yet. This is something that will change in the not too distant future  as we look to expand and offer a proper 9am - 5pm shop with card facilities, tasting bar, proper mixing lab, knowledgeable friendly staff, etc... 

So tastings will be something along the lines of:

1. Either you have your own dripping atty and will have access to taste all the juices we have available for tasting at any given time, or

2. You will be able to taste our juices in 20 to 30 clearomizers (with removable driptips of course) marked and prefilled with all our flavours, using your own driptip if you have one or a cheap complementary drip tip could be provided to each taster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (29/3/14)

But get that Brother label printer, you won't be sorry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Good question @Rob Fisher ! Because of the fact that we do not really have a shop setup at the moment and are only available for order collections for an hour or so most evenings, we have not been doing any tastings yet. This is something that will change in the not too distant future  as we look to expand and offer a proper 9am - 5pm shop with card facilities, tasting bar, proper mixing lab, knowledgeable friendly staff, etc...
> 
> So tastings will be something along the lines of:
> 
> ...


OOOH, looking forward to that "change in the not too distant future". Will be awesome.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee and @Oupa! 

Anyone know where one can buy those plastic covers in bulk for the drip tips?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> At home I also use the Igo-L for tasting purposes, but then I do it over a period of time (depending on the amount of juice available) to try and make an accurate assessment if the juice will suit me or not.



It seems that this is a very good option and I hope Vape King get a few IGO's in this weeks stock!


----------



## Oupa (29/3/14)

I handed out a few of those drip tip condoms at the cape vape meet. Will see if I can get hold of some more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Oupa said:


> I handed out a few of those drip tip condoms at the cape vape meet. Will see if I can get hold of some more...



Thanks Benji! I promise to only use them for VM Juices!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

You can get the drip tip condoms for the flat drip tips from Eciggies. In fact each flat drip tip comes with a condom on it already.

Much more hygienic option I think. Will be taking a spare drip tip or two along to Jhb Vape Meet


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> You can get the drip tip condoms for the flat drip tips from Eciggies. In fact each flat drip tip comes with a condom on it already.



Thanks @devdev maybe it's time I pulled the trigger on the shopping basket at eciggies...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Great thread @Rob Fisher and loved the initial post from @Matthee 
I fully agree with Matthee that you can only "properly" taste a limited number of juices at a time

My experience of tasting at a vendor was at Vapeking where @Gizmo had all 5 of the initial 5Pawns juices loaded in small clearomizers. It took me about 15 minutes. I vaped a few puffs on each one in succession and focused on which i didnt like. I eliminated absolute Pin immediately because i didnt like the taste. Of the remaining four i quite liked two and liked another two quite a lot. 

Back hom for proper tasting and reviewing I used my mPT2. About 2 days or so on each with a proper clean and new coil for each of the four. It was a bit of a pain but at least I picked up the flavours without interference. 

Now that I have the IGO-L dripper i would have dripped each flavour with a new piece of cotton. Much easier and cheaper than cleaning and changing a coil on the mPT2. 

However, having said all of this, i dont think i can only taste on the dripper. I like the mPT2 and it is more convenient for all day mindless vaping. Case in point, in my latest VM Legends Dean review I actually preferred it slightly on the mPT2. 

I am rambling on here a bit, but what i am saying is that tasting at a vendor to decide if you absolutely dont like somthing is easy enough IMO on just about any vaping device. But to really taste the juice and decide where its going to fit in your juice hierarchy or to write a review, takes way more time and patience

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> You can get the drip tip condoms for the flat drip tips from Eciggies. In fact each flat drip tip comes with a condom on it already.



Bingo! http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/Rubber_Mouthpiece_covers_5_Pack

Thanks @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> I am rambling on here a bit, but what i am saying is that tasting at a vendor to decide if you absolutely dont like somthing is easy enough IMO on just about any vaping device. But to really taste the juice and decide where its going to fit in your juice hierarchy or to write a review, takes way more time and patience



Spot on Hi Ho... one or two puffs is an initial impression only and the only way to really do this is as you and the other experts say...

Line up a few mPT2 or mPT3's and test them over a few hours or days.


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bingo! http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/Rubber_Mouthpiece_covers_5_Pack
> 
> Thanks @devdev



I hope you left some stock of Nautilus coils for me


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> I hope you left some stock of Nautilus coils for me



I did leave a few because Vape King will be getting coils in soon!


----------

